# Trouble's first freshening



## Alexia51 (Jul 21, 2020)

Hey guys!

I'm new here and fairly new to Goat keeping.
I've got a trio of Nigerian Dwarf Goats (two Ewes and a Buck).

Being the newb that I am, I did not make note of Trouble's last heat date and a month ago I started noticing changes in behaviour and shape so I've been keeping a close eye on her.

Last week, I saw that her udder is now dropping (tiny but round, about enough to fill my cupped hands). She has become noticeably more sociable (she wasn't bottle fed like the other two so she tends to be a bit more... independent ). Suddenly she can't get enough of the tummy rubs and head scratches so I had a good opportunity to feel for kicks on her stomach and I did feel nudges on her right side.

She has not gone into heat in a while so I'm fairly sure she is pregnant. Her tail ligaments are still present and she has not dropped any discharge. She is a bit more lazy than usual (less climbing, she used to be a regular little acrobat, hence the name!) but still walks around with her mates and eats well.

Here are some photos:























I'd just like to know roughly how far she looks to be. I've prepared my kit, I am ready to go sit with her to monitor and help if needed.

The pic of her udder doesn't really do it justice and I know that's not always a sure sign because udder development differs from doe to doe. I'll try to get a better pic now this afternoon when she's lazy.

Here's a picture of Daddy (Gordon Rammy)










Update:: Trouble gave birth to two beautiful baby girls on Sunday.

The first one tumbled out in a matter of minutes. It was unbelievable. She started pushing and only the head came out so I ran in to disinfect my hands and get my kit in case the kid got stuck. I got out just in time to see baby Lana flop out.







She was trying to drink before Trouble even dropped the second kid.
Pan took a little longer but once the head started poking out, she also tumbled right out.







I removed most of the mucus with a towel because it was evening and the temperature tend to drop quickly. Trouble immediately got to work cleaning them and drying them. Compulsively.

This is a picture of the girls on Monday:








and this is them yesterday:























Trouble is positively in love with them.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Very pretty goats! How old is Trouble?

My best guess is 5-6 weeks to go


----------



## Alexia51 (Jul 21, 2020)

SalteyLove said:


> Very pretty goats! How old is Trouble?
> 
> My best guess is 5-6 weeks to go


Thank you SalteyLove! Trouble is a bit over 13 months now.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

My first freshening girls in general start an udder like that around 3.5 months. BUT I've had one that didn't start ANY udder until 2-3 weeks before kidding. Trouble doesn't look that close IMO. I'd go with Saltey and say 4-6 weeks. Anytime you see an udder start forming, I think it's safe to say 4-6 weeks or so for kids. Just keep observing her and note her changes.


----------



## Alexia51 (Jul 21, 2020)

Jubillee said:


> My first freshening girls in general start an udder like that around 3.5 months. BUT I've had one that didn't start ANY udder until 2-3 weeks before kidding. Trouble doesn't look that close IMO. I'd go with Saltey and say 4-6 weeks. Anytime you see an udder start forming, I think it's safe to say 4-6 weeks or so for kids. Just keep observing her and note her changes.


I'll definitely keep a close eye on her - I got to say, I really enjoy her temperament while she is pregnant. It really makes inspections easier! This afternoon, I was sitting with her rubbing her tummy and she was talking in her sleep


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Alexia51 said:


> I'll definitely keep a close eye on her - I got to say, I really enjoy her temperament while she is pregnant. It really makes inspections easier! This afternoon, I was sitting with her rubbing her tummy and she was talking in her sleep


It's funny, I had a doe that I sore hated me when I got her. I had to do extra to catch her, she threw huge fits, I almost regretted my decision getting her. She was fine with her previous owner, but she was and is a little spooky about things. Well, I noticed a change about 3-4 weeks bred in her demeanor. She would actually come up to me for pets, was way more calm about being caught, let me check her constantly, so different. After she kidded, she was ALL up in my business all the time. Milked her just fine and now shes's attached like glue!

So pregnancy and kidding can definitely help calm new girls! I have another new one that's not crazy but she's very cautious, hoping for the same thing to happen LOL


----------



## Alexia51 (Jul 21, 2020)

Jubillee said:


> It's funny, I had a doe that I sore hated me when I got her. I had to do extra to catch her, she threw huge fits, I almost regretted my decision getting her. She was fine with her previous owner, but she was and is a little spooky about things. Well, I noticed a change about 3-4 weeks bred in her demeanor. She would actually come up to me for pets, was way more calm about being caught, let me check her constantly, so different. After she kidded, she was ALL up in my business all the time. Milked her just fine and now shes's attached like glue!
> 
> So pregnancy and kidding can definitely help calm new girls! I have another new one that's not crazy but she's very cautious, hoping for the same thing to happen LOL


That's amazing! Trouble was very much the same - I always thought I was reading into things because the other two were bottle fed and are glued to me constantly (especially the buck) but it feels like the minute she realised she was pregnant, she suddenly starved for attention.

I hope your other cautious girl also comes around


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A month to 1 month and a half.


----------



## Alexia51 (Jul 21, 2020)

Quick Update: Trouble's gotten larger but her udder is still fairly small (comparing with all the pics I see on the forums). The tail ligaments are still very firm and she is not leaking but she has started arching her back and pawing at the ground. 

She's also significantly more needy than usual: she runs to the gate to greet me everytime I walk out of the house and follows me up and down the fence to rest her head against my knee but she's probably just confused by what's happening to her 

I'm really hoping she doesn't try to give birth ahead of time. Her sides haven't dropped, so I'm hopeful she'll still carry to term. 

anyway, just offloading some of the stress. 

Will take a bit of time to snap some piccies later


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Keep us updated. Will be good to see baby pics


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

How's it going?


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

How is Trouble?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## Alexia51 (Jul 21, 2020)

Update:: Trouble gave birth to two beautiful baby girls on Sunday. I'm busy updating the main post with pictures 

I'm over the moon!


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

Congrats.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Congratulations. You must add it to the list


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.


----------

